# Anyone have much experience with Soleirolia soleirolii?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Also known as Baby's Tears, Mind Your Own Business, and Mother of Thousands. I'd like to put it down on the spot where I drop the dusted flies. Calcium is not good for moss (which I've found to be somewhat fussy anyway), and I have a large dead spot there in some of my tanks. I can buy it from the nursery in an overflowing 4" pot for $3.00.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Arklier,

I've got Baby's Tears in my tank, but not directly in the substrate. I have planted it as a ground cover before, but it did not like the constantly wet soil. I now have it planted on some wood, so that the roots can drain. It drapes down and is constantly flowering. I'm not sure how it would do in regard to the calcium dust.

Tim

Here's a pic of how I planted it.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would defintely recommend putting it somewhere tincs cannot trample it to death during a feeding session! It would do nicely in your vent tank. The first time I tried it, I removed too much of the soil beneath it and it all died slowly over the coarse of a month. This time I left much of the soil, dug a hole and put as much of my soil mixture around it.


----------

